# Rickson Gracie Self defense videos



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

So an ad for learning jiu jitsu with rickson gracie popped up on my screen, and being curious I clicked on it. Apparently tomorrow he is releasing a self-defense video series (if the site is to be trusted). Has anyone heard anything about this, if it's legit, and any idea on the series. I'm personally skeptical since it's "self defense" but the syllabus doesn't seem to focus on awareness, and I'm not personally sure if you can teach grappling moves all that well over video. But I've heard he's an awesome teacher.

What are everyones thoughts?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

This is the website, forgot to include it Rickson Gracie - Self-defense Course - self.defense.unit


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 16, 2018)

the entire reason for them to invent the UFC was an attempt to promote their art and their videos back in the day.


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2018)

Legit


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 16, 2018)

By “self-defense” in this context, I expect he’s referring to fighting techniques from BJJ aimed at dealing with common untrained “street”attacks. (Lessons on how to avoid violence in the first place would be ... ironic coming from Rickson.)

The curriculum is probably somewhat “basic”, at least compared to tournament BJJ. You can find demonstrations on YouTube of the classic Gracie self-defense techniques. The value in this course would be that Rickson is very, very good at the small, almost invisible details which make a difference in the success of these basic techniques. I wouldn’t recommend this (or any) video course for a beginner wanting to teach themselves, but it might be helpful for a martial artist who was already familiar with the basic concepts and wanted to polish the moves.


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> By “self-defense” in this context, I expect he’s referring to fighting techniques from BJJ aimed at dealing with common untrained “street”attacks. (Lessons on how to avoid violence in the first place would be ... ironic coming from Rickson.)
> 
> The curriculum is probably somewhat “basic”, at least compared to tournament BJJ. You can find demonstrations on YouTube of the classic Gracie self-defense techniques. The value in this course would be that Rickson is very, very good at the small, almost invisible details which make a difference in the success of these basic techniques. I wouldn’t recommend this (or any) video course for a beginner wanting to teach themselves, but it might be helpful for a martial artist who was already familiar with the basic concepts and wanted to polish the moves.



I got a chuckle out of the "ironic" part. But that was the younger Rickson, not the old guy Rickson.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 16, 2018)

Buka said:


> I got a chuckle out of the "ironic" part. But that was the younger Rickson, not the old guy Rickson.


Old guy Rickson’s approach to avoiding violence: 

1) Beat everybody up when you were younger so you no longer have anything to prove.

2) Make lots of money  teaching fighting skills so you don’t have to live in a dangerous neighborhood.


----------



## Buka (Mar 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Old guy Rickson’s approach to avoiding violence:
> 
> 1) Beat everybody up when you were younger so you no longer have anything to prove.
> 
> 2) Make lots of money  teaching fighting skills so you don’t have to live in a dangerous neighborhood.



Sounds like a winning plan right there. 

Edit; He's still the nicest person I've met in the arts.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 16, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> By “self-defense” in this context, I expect he’s referring to fighting techniques from BJJ aimed at dealing with common untrained “street”attacks. (Lessons on how to avoid violence in the first place would be ... ironic coming from Rickson.)
> 
> The curriculum is probably somewhat “basic”, at least compared to tournament BJJ. You can find demonstrations on YouTube of the classic Gracie self-defense techniques. The value in this course would be that Rickson is very, very good at the small, almost invisible details which make a difference in the success of these basic techniques. I wouldn’t recommend this (or any) video course for a beginner wanting to teach themselves, but it might be helpful for a martial artist who was already familiar with the basic concepts and wanted to polish the moves.


According to the site:
*SYLLABUS*
1. Intro
2. Concepts
3. Two Handed Choke
4. Headlock attacker upright
5. Mount Escape (UPA)
6. Rear Bear Hug over arms
7. Mount Control
8. Single Hand Collar Grab
9. Hip Throw
10. Basic Guard Pass
11. Americana from mount
12. Headlock with Punch
13. Scissor Sweep
14. One Handed Collar Grab (Bully grip - Palm turned up)
15. Headlock on the ground defense w/ frame
16. Neck grab from behind
17. Cross Choke
18. Striking Approach and Clinch
19. Guillotine Choke
20. Rear Naked Choke
21. Back Position Control
22. Two handed grab hands apart
23. Extras
24. Conclusion*
*
*LESSONS STRUCTURE*
Each position of the program above is worked on across three videos:
1. "Demo" is the execution of the technique at near-full speed.
2. In "Technique," Rickson explains the details so that you can execute the position.
3. And finally, in "Stress," he goes over what you must do according to the common complicators [sic] that can affect your execution.

This organization into three phases (Demo, Technique and Stress) is the foundation of the methodology developed by Rickson Gracie so that you can absorb the knowledge and execute the techniques with greater efficiency.
In the concepts lesson, Rickson demonstrates, across different videos, the principles of Timing, Strategy, Leverage, Connection and Base.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 17, 2018)

Buka said:


> Sounds like a winning plan right there.
> 
> Edit; He's still the nicest person I've met in the arts.


Nicer than Chuck Norris?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 18, 2018)

I haven't looked at the website but if it's  an thing like the Gracie self defense commentary videos then this one will probably distinguish sports Bjj vs self defense Bjj.  they said in the past that many Bjj practioners practice the sport that doesn't take into context that some is striking at you.  As a result Many of the students weren't learning effective techniques for use in the streets.   this video probably covers this gap.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 18, 2018)

I just saw one review on reddit which panned the first module, claiming that it didn’t offer that much of the fine details which would be the value-add for a Rickson video. If correct, that’s disappointing.


----------



## Buka (Mar 18, 2018)

Tames D said:


> Nicer than Chuck Norris?



Don't know, never met Chuck.


----------



## Buka (Mar 18, 2018)

As for the video series....let you know after I watch it.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 18, 2018)

Buka said:


> Don't know, never met Chuck.


say it isnt so......there is a martial artist that Buka HASN"T met??????????  this is impossible,, its a paradigm shift in the universe.  or  maybe hell froze over..i dont know ...it just defies the laws of physics of something.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 18, 2018)

Buka said:


> Don't know, never met Chuck.


How ironic that almost EVERYONE has met Chuck except you


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Don't know, never met Chuck.


Why is you NOT knowing someone famous so surprising to me?


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2018)

So many guys I know have met Chuck Norris, and all speak very highly of him. Which is kind of the image I've always had about him in my mind. And I've trained under guys who competed against Chuck, a lot, same thing, only the best things to say about the man. I think the Arts could benefit from more people like that. So could society in general I suppose.

I did know one of Chuck's longest tenured students and stunt double for Walker, Texas Ranger, Chip Wright. Heck of a great guy, heck of a martial Artist, Chip used to kick my butt all day.

But as far as I know I've never even been in the same state as Chuck Norris, at least not at the same time.

If I ever got to know Chuck Norris you know what I'd like to ask him? I'd like to have him tell me where he was when all those Chuck Norris jokes started coming out, and what he thought when they became a phenomena and exploded all over the place. And, out of sheer curiosity, what his favorite one was.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> So many guys I know have met Chuck Norris, and all speak very highly of him. Which is kind of the image I've always had about him in my mind. And I've trained under guys who competed against Chuck, a lot, same thing, only the best things to say about the man. I think the Arts could benefit from more people like that. So could society in general I suppose.
> 
> I did know one of Chuck's longest tenured students and stunt double for Walker, Texas Ranger, Chip Wright. Heck of a great guy, heck of a martial Artist, Chip used to kick my butt all day.
> 
> ...


Given the ads I've seen for cForce water, I suspect he actually likes them.


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Given the ads I've seen for cForce water, I suspect he actually likes them.



Never heard of cForce water before. I wasn't sure what you were talking about until I got to the bottom of that web page...
_
"Chuck Norris heard you were thirsty, so he punched the ground and made the earth cry."_

How totally awesome, how totally Chuck.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Never heard of cForce water before. I wasn't sure what you were talking about until I got to the bottom of that web page...
> _
> "Chuck Norris heard you were thirsty, so he punched the ground and made the earth cry."_
> 
> How totally awesome, how totally Chuck.


See what I mean? He's using Chuck Norris jokes to advertise bottled water. Rarely has advertising made me consciously want to buy something just because of the ad.


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 22, 2018)

I remember quite a few years ago, Royce Gracie came out with a book on Self-Defense and looking through it and the vast majority of the techniques were the same ones you would find in any other striking TMA.  

Also, back in the day, Rorion Gracie put out a series of beginner/advanced self-defense tapes.


----------

